# ISO: Keitaro427 ? about Sweet Carrots



## barbarainnc (Feb 8, 2007)

We have 2 Japanese Restaurants in town, both serve these sweet carrots. Any ideas on how to fix them. They are just sweet, no vinegar, red pepper flakes, mushrooms or anthing else. Just sweet tasting carrots. Maybe they are cooked in sweetened water. Could you help me out?? Just give me some ideas to try. Thanks so much!!!


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Barbara,
There was a thread here recently posted by Shel on how to make sweet tasting carrots - lots of ideas in the responses that may be of help.
Cheers!
DC


----------



## cacook (Jan 18, 2006)

Were they sticky or really shiny?


----------

